# non si spegne e non riavvia

## dr.lnx

salve, quando spengo il pc, o lo riavvio(shudown -r  / -h  -     halt / reboot) gentoo chiude tutti i processi e si ferma alla scritta 

All process killed in this run level ( o qualcosa di molto simile), dopodichè rimane impallato lì dov'è

sapete dirmi dove può essere il problema?

----------

## BikE

 *dr.lnx wrote:*   

> salve, quando spengo il pc, o lo riavvio(shudown -r  / -h  -     halt / reboot) gentoo chiude tutti i processi e si ferma alla scritta 
> 
> All process killed in this run level ( o qualcosa di molto simile), dopodichè rimane impallato lì dov'è
> 
> sapete dirmi dove può essere il problema?

 

Che kernel e'?

----------

## dr.lnx

è il 2.4.26-gentoo-r6

----------

## gutter

Hai attivati APM o ACPI nel kernel?

----------

## dr.lnx

apm no

acpi si

----------

## gutter

Ma si tratta di un laptop o un desktop?

Prova a passare al 2.6.

----------

## dr.lnx

è un portatile hp pavilion zt3030

----------

## gutter

Allora è meglio che provi ad usare un 2.6. Il supporto ad ACPI è migliore.

----------

## dr.lnx

io ho usato emerge per aggiornare il kernel(ora non ricordo il comando esatto che ho usato) e adesso mi ha scaricato la versione 2.4.28-r7, la stò ricompilando ora per vedere se funge o meno, se volessi scaricare il 2.6-ultimo che comando posso usare?

----------

## gutter

Devi usare:

```
emerge -v sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources
```

----------

## dr.lnx

ora lo scarico e lo ricompilo, c'è un modo per importare le vecchie impostazioni cosi modificolo solo l'acpi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dr.lnx wrote:*   

> ora lo scarico e lo ricompilo, c'è un modo per importare le vecchie impostazioni cosi modificolo solo l'acpi?

 

Una possibilita' e' di copiare il .config nella cartella del nuovo kernel. Pero' anche facendo questo io darei una controllata a tutte le impostazioni

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Una possibilita' e' di copiare il .config nella cartella del nuovo kernel. Pero' anche facendo questo io darei una controllata a tutte le impostazioni

 

Fare questo da un kernel 2.4 a un 2.6 è sconsigliatissimo, la cosa migliore è rifare il config... sono 10 minuti insomma  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fare questo da un kernel 2.4 a un 2.6 è sconsigliatissimo, la cosa migliore è rifare il config... sono 10 minuti insomma 

 

Bhe sara' ma io ho fatto cosi' e poi ho anche controllato come gli ho detto

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sono 10 minuti insomma 

 

Qualche minuto in più ce lo mettiamo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## dr.lnx

ricompilato e rebootato non si spegne ancora però ora funge la scheda audio... è già un inizio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dr.lnx

sapete dirmi com'è che stò pc non si spegne?

ho abilitato un pò tutto nel kernel(apm acpi..)

----------

## gutter

Ma hai compilato come moduli o builtin?

----------

## dr.lnx

come bulitin

----------

## gutter

Stai usando il 2.6?

Prova ad abilitare solo ACPI come built-in, se non funziona mi sa che ci sono problemi di compatibilità con il tuo laptop.

Posta pure le pzioni di ACPI che abiliti.

----------

## dr.lnx

tutto l'acpi è abilitato e anche l'apm

ma che differenza sostanziale c'è tra un modulo e un builtin?

----------

## gutter

 *dr.lnx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma che differenza sostanziale c'è tra un modulo e un builtin?

 

Che il modulo lo devi caricare il builtin no  :Wink: 

Prova a fare come ti ho detto nel post precedente  :Smile: , incomincia a scrivere cosa hai abilitato.

----------

## dr.lnx

ok, cmq dell'acpi li ho abilitati tutti, ora non ricordo i nomi cmq del kernl 2.6.10 ci sono tutti

button,cpu,.... tutti builtin

----------

## gutter

Allora non saprei, prova a fare una ricerca su google per vedere se ci sono problemi con l'ACPI del tuo laptop.

Prova a postare il risultato del comando:

```
$ dmesg | grep -i acpi
```

----------

## dr.lnx

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep -i acpi

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0c00 - 000000001fffc000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000f6350

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP     CPQ0860  0x30090320 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x1fff0c84

ACPI: FADT (v002 HP     CPQ0860  0x00000002 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x1fff0c00

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ  CPQGysr 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1fff5bd7

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       nx7000 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C046] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C047._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C058._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [C0EA] (gpe 28)

ACPI: Power Resource [C18D] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C195] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C19C] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1A6] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C6] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C7] (IRQs 5 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C8] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] (IRQs *5 10)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: AC Adapter [C134] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C11F] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [C136]

ACPI: Video Device [C0D0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

acpi-cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI performance management activated.

ACPI wakeup devices:

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

```

----------

## gutter

Sembra tutto ok  :Rolling Eyes: 

Prova a fare una ricerca con google e vedi se trovi qualcosa rigurado il tuo portatile. Io non so dirti altro.

----------

## dr.lnx

ok, ci provo grazie !!

----------

## DiMar

Prova a leggere questo thread: link

Il modello non è esattamente lo stesso ma dovrebbe andare bene comunque!

E' l'unica cosa che ho trovato!  :Wink: 

Ciao!!  :Smile: 

----------

